# New to Vancouver, best place to get 50gallon tank and stand?



## JayT (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking for the best place to get a 50gal tank and stand. Going to be a grow out for some discus. Looking for something that is decent with a stand that is new, don't need anything too fancy. Dont need any other equipment since I will be getting my own heater and sponge filters.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

welcome to BCA!!  IMO, our classfied section is the best place if you are not in hurry and are ok with used. Otherwise, I recommend Kinged in Burnaby.. which part of Vancouver are you in??


----------



## JayT (Jan 10, 2012)

jhj0112 said:


> welcome to BCA!!  IMO, our classfied section is the best place if you are not in hurry and are ok with used. Otherwise, I recommend Kinged in Burnaby.. which part of Vancouver are you in??


Hi, thanks for the reply, im in the renfrew area, but I dont mind driving around.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

King ED pet center has pretty good price.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

JL aquatics


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

king ed cheapest by far if you want new. otherwise classifieds are the way to go


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

hell i'd wait til boxing day and get an extra 20% off their already low price


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If it can be used, than the classifieds here. If you need it to be new, King Eds.


----------

